
RulerPhone Lets You Ditch the Ruler For An iPhone - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/25/rulerphone-lets-you-ditch-the-ruler-for-an-iphone/
======
kqr2
Here's some photo measuring software for your pc:

<http://uphotomeasure.com/>

